# Red Witch Seven Sisters!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's an interesting new line from Red Witch, they are powered by lithium ion cell pedals with a small footprint.

http://redwitchpedals.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=45


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Very interesting. I like the idea of no batteries or power supply.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The nice thing about the rechargeable supply is that one doesn't have to design the chassis to either be able to get batteries in or out, or anticipate batteries of slightly different dimensions, ot anticipate where to stuff the wire from the battery snap, or even provide space for industry-sized batteries.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Has anyone tried any of the seven sisters? I'm looking to ad a tremolo to my board but don't have any more space on my power supply so this looks a no brainer. This is a brilliant idea, I wonder why the idea of integrated power supply hasn't caught on to other pedal makers?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably because the idea of a centralized pedalboard supply has gained more traction in the year and a half since these were launched. What we are seeing now are smaller FX built into Hammond 1590A-sized boxes that don't allot any space for power, other than a jack, and put the freed-up space to good use.

That's not to say the idea of a self-powered pedal that doesn't need battery changes or pedalboard supplies is not appealing. Rather, once you bring power bricks intot he picture, there aren't a lot of customers left.


----------

